# MSI CEO im Alter von 56 Jahren verstorben



## Shinna (8. Juli 2020)

Der MSI CEO Charles Chiang ist im Alter vonn 56 Jahren verstorben. Den News nach ist er vom Dach eines der MSI Gebäude "gefallen". Ob es sich um Suizid handelt ist aktuell noch "unklar".

Tom´s Hardware hat die News samt einem MSI Statement. MSI CEO Charles Chiang Dies Suddenly at 56 | Tom's Hardware


----------



## pizzazz (8. Juli 2020)

und da sag noch einer, die brächten sich wegen der lausigen arbeitsbedingungen oder des gehalts wegen um


----------



## ntropy83 (9. Juli 2020)

übel :/


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2020)

Shinna schrieb:


> Der MSI CEO Charles Chiang ist im Alter vonn 56 Jahren verstorben.


Es ist immer traurig und gerade in einigen asiatischen Ländern ist der Gesichtverlust einer der Hauptgründe, um in den selbstbestimmten Freitod zu gehen. Es ist immer wieder tragisch und unnötig. Nichts ist wichtiger, als gute Hilfe für emotional hochbelastete Menschen. Ich halte den Selbstmord für ein Grundrecht, trotzdem sollte jeder Fall vermieden werden.

Wenn ich all die höheren Manager  sehe, die ich persönlich kenne, dann ist deren Belastungslevel immer unerträglich hoch. Und der Selbstmord kommt in Raten, über Herzinfakte, Schlaganfälle, und anderes. Selbst stressbedingte Diabetis ist heute nicht unüblich, Tinitus sowieso und vieles mehr.

Viel zu arbeiten kann positiven Stress bringen, denke ich an Zeiten zurück, in denen mich morgens um 6:00 die ersten Modellbauer in der Dusche erwischten und wir die ersten offenen Fragen klärten und man abend bis um 24:00 mit Designer beim Bier Lösungen fand. Das sind nicht konsequente 18h Arbeit, trotzdem fehlt in solchen Projekten jedes ausgleichende Privatleben. Wenn dann die Ergebnisse toll sind, ist das keine wirklich Belastung und die Freude und Erfüllung überwiegt. Wenn aber wenig funktioniert, Projekte in den Sand gesetzt werden, Mobbing überhand nimmt und Controller einem wie immer das Leben zu Hölle machen, dann passiert sowas.

Achtet bitte alle auf Euch! Es ist wichtig, eigenen Grenzen zu erkennen und rechtzeitig eine Auszeit zu nehmen oder einen Gang herunter zu schalten. Sabbaticals z.B. helfen enorm in manchen Situationen. Und man wächst in dieser Zeit, das muss beruflich kein Nachteil, sein.


----------



## DARPA (9. Juli 2020)

holy shit


----------



## Freiheraus (10. November 2020)

MSI steht unter keinem guten Stern:


> Fire Reported at MSI Chinese Baoan factory​











						Fire Reported at MSI Chinese Baoan factory
					

According to reports on Twitter and Reddit one of their biggest plants in Baoan China has just had a has been exhibiting a huge fire. on Twitter and Reddit one of their biggest plants in Baoan China ...




					www.guru3d.com
				








__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/jpolp2

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

